# Coimbra hotels



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone stayed in a hotel in Coimbra.

I have aa 8.30 hospital appointment at the transplant unit in University hospital and we have decided to go up and stay the night before...to lessen the stress on me!!!

Have looked at the Astoria, Best Western, Vila Gale and Tryp hotels. The last one is convenient for the hospital as it is about 100 meters away...

Comments appreciated


----------



## Camerashy (Mar 25, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Has anyone stayed in a hotel in Coimbra.
> 
> I have aa 8.30 hospital appointment at the transplant unit in University hospital and we have decided to go up and stay the night before...to lessen the stress on me!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Siobhan

I really hope that all goes well for you at the hospital in Coimbra tomorrow.

We have just spent 2 nights at the Vila Gale in Coimbra. It is a new hotel (opened April this year) and we found it to be clean, comfortable and good choice of buffet breakfast. Unfortunately this is the only hotel we have stayed in in Coimbra so cannot offer any comparisons, but we would certainly stay there again.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Camerashy said:


> Hi Siobhan
> 
> I really hope that all goes well for you at the hospital in Coimbra tomorrow.
> 
> We have just spent 2 nights at the Vila Gale in Coimbra. It is a new hotel (opened April this year) and we found it to be clean, comfortable and good choice of buffet breakfast. Unfortunately this is the only hotel we have stayed in in Coimbra so cannot offer any comparisons, but we would certainly stay there again.


That is good news as we have green card membership witih Vila Gale....so entitled to a reduction


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Siobhán

I've only ever stayed at the Ibis down by the river. It was very reasonably priced and clean with pleasent staff. Ideal for an overnighter.

All the best for your appointment.


----------

